# call today



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

lights out














:blink::blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That's an ugly box.

That's not the first time I've said that, but the other times weren't related to electrical :whistling2:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

erics37 said:


> That's an ugly box.
> 
> That's not the first time I've said that, but the other times weren't related to electrical :whistling2:


 
No box is ugly !:whistling2:


I find lots of those burned up splices.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dronai said:


> No box is ugly !:whistling2:


You don't know my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> You don't know my ex-girlfriend.


Actually I do and she says all you had was flex when she needed rigid.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Actually I do and she says all you had was flex when she needed rigid.


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What'd you do..... _saw_ the top screw off?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> What'd you do..... _saw_ the top screw off?


I noticed that too. The bell bottom is not a male adaptor but there's no difference to a HO apparently. AND you have the 6/32 broken off on the top side. Have fun!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

no weep holes in the bottom


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's funny that weatherproof boxes always seem much better at holding water in than keeping water out.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I noticed that too. The bell bottom is not a male adaptor but there's no difference to a HO apparently. AND you have the 6/32 broken off on the top side. Have fun!



It looks sawed off to me.... look at the hole in the top left: looks freshly cut.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What'd you do..... _saw_ the top screw off?





480sparky said:


> It looks sawed off to me.... look at the hole in the top left: looks freshly cut.


I've done that a couple times on rusty old outdoor stuff where I knew I was going to replace the box anyway. Usually when the device screw is so rusty that it's formed into one congealed blob of rust with the device yoke is when I don't even bother trying to keep it intact :thumbup:


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Yup,the 6-32 was rusted up to bad.temp fix,until can get back.
The box is over loaded anyway.
I am open to suggestions if you have better techniques for broke screws in PVC boxes.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Eliminated the outlet,and put blank plate on PVC box


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

surf said:


> Eliminated the outlet,and put blank plate on PVC box


What'd you do, glue the cover on?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

local134gt said:


> What'd you do, glue the cover on?


The PVC blanks have 4 screws for the corners.


----------



## surf (Jan 17, 2012)

Exactly^^^^^
Basic PVC blank,lol


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey, cool, an old dog learns a new hack here today--- bell end reducers lol....


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

surf said:


> Exactly^^^^^
> Basic PVC blank,lol


I've never used or even seen a pvc box before, lol.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

surf said:


> Yup,the 6-32 was rusted up to bad.temp fix,until can get back.
> The box is over loaded anyway.
> I am open to suggestions if you have better techniques for broke screws in PVC boxes.



The box itself is done with here. It's over-filled, and needs surgery. Replace it with a deeper, or 2-gang, box.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Big John said:


> It's funny that weatherproof boxes always seem much better at holding water in than keeping water out.
> 
> -John


ain't that the truth


----------



## CanadianBrad (Feb 9, 2012)

Big John said:


> It's funny that weatherproof boxes always seem much better at holding water in than keeping water out.
> 
> -John


I, for one, wish it was just water. Water _drains_. In the cattle slaughterhouse I often work in, I've found several horizontally-placed PVC boxes filled with semi-congealed fat. Tasty. And on the rendering side of the plant, the local cockroaches, presumably feeding off of the fat, bone dust, blood dust, and other tasty appetizers found in these boxes, use the PVC pipe system as a highway, traveling all around the area.

I'll have to look, I'm not sure if "cockroaches in the pipe" is a code violation...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Hey, cool, an old dog learns a new hack here today--- bell end reducers lol....


I done it plenty of times........It works, can't find anything in the code that prohibits it.


----------



## bakrr (Apr 7, 2012)

CanadianBrad said:


> I, for one, wish it was just water. Water _drains_. In the cattle slaughterhouse I often work in, I've found several horizontally-placed PVC boxes filled with semi-congealed fat. Tasty. And on the rendering side of the plant, the local cockroaches, presumably feeding off of the fat, bone dust, blood dust, and other tasty appetizers found in these boxes, use the PVC pipe system as a highway, traveling all around the area.
> 
> I'll have to look, I'm not sure if "cockroaches in the pipe" is a code violation...


Is semi-congealed fat conductive? You should get a photo of the interior or post one you already have. 

So there should be some kind of routine inspection of these boxes if this can happen right?


----------

